# For all you pet head lovers...



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Just thought I'd share that pet planet have an offer of
Upto 25% off pet head products xx


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

The link didn't work x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Dextersmum said:


> The link didn't work x


Sorry don't know why the link didn't work I've removed it and edited my post x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

How about this http://www.petplanet.co.uk/category.asp?dept_id=1362



Ian


----------



## Allytoe (Feb 9, 2012)

Please be aware, Vet UK are cheaper than some of these prices.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you .. just got some from Amazon .. but may get a few more bottles .. love this range


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

As a newbie to this product what would you experts recommend I get for my new bundle next week? I'm assuming it's a good idea to give him a bath early on to get him use to it? As part of his training. Many thanks! 

Sam x


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

I use tropiclean shampoo and conditioner, it has no soap or detergent and makes Homey smell lovely! X


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

RubyCockapoo said:


> How about this http://www.petplanet.co.uk/category.asp?dept_id=1362
> 
> 
> 
> Ian


Thanks Ian I don't know why my earlier link did not work, would just like to add that they have other pet head offers on such as a paw cleaner, brushes etc too x

Thanks again Ian x


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

No problem at all 

Ian


----------

